# Point Cook 27/9/07



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Varp, Poddy (maybe) and myself will be hitting Point Cook tomorrow morning early looking at a possible 5am start anyone else is welcome. 
Will have to poke head out window first to make sure weather is ok first.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Andddddd???? I'm hanging to see the pics


----------

